# bottom sitting goldfish?



## jmhg11 (Mar 14, 2016)

one of my goldfish had ich and I'm treated it with salt and heat. now he's bottom sitting what's going on with him and how do I fix it if there's a problem? thanks!


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

check goldfishkeepers.com there is lots of info on that site.
good luck !


----------

